# Tarantula poop?



## Jaatzi (Oct 10, 2008)

Okay this may seem like a dumb question, and I'm pretty sure I know the answer, but I figure I'd ask anyway and see what you guys think.

Twice this week I've found about a dime-sized area in my rosie's water dish with what looks like tiny grains of rice. And I'm trying to figure out exactly what it is (I cleaned out the water dish the last time I found these, a few days ago, but now it's back...).

Here's what I know it isn't:
1) T eggs
2) Mites or any kind of pest
3) Cricket eggs

So, is it poop? Because up until now, I'm only seen it sprayed into the corners of her enclosure...
And why would she (most likely he though actually lol) dispose of them in the water dish, in the exact same area as last time? She *hates* water >_>

Thanks!

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## oregongrown (Oct 10, 2008)

wait till it aims its butt at you and launches the remains of dubia all over your arm..    

But is it white? its probably poop


----------



## Paulie B (Oct 10, 2008)

Avics are worse.  The pebble dash the glass big time !!


----------



## bamato (Oct 10, 2008)

My Regalis loves to leave poop stains all over the glass. 

I'd say it's poop.  how do you know it's not any of your other ideas?  (cricket eggs)


----------



## Jaatzi (Oct 10, 2008)

bamato said:


> My Regalis loves to leave poop stains all over the glass.
> 
> I'd say it's poop.  how do you know it's not any of your other ideas?  (cricket eggs)


Well, it can't be T eggs because there's no eggsac, or remains of one, and I'm quite certain it's a male. (if I'm wrong about it being a male, then it'd be odd because I've had Alice for over 5 months)

And it can't be cricket eggs, because the last time I saw these little pebbles, I got a bit nervous it might be a pest, so I cleaned out the tank, replaced the substrate, washed out the water dish, dried everything thoroughly, and checked the T for any sign of mites or something along those lines. And since that happened the first time, I have not fed the T, so there haven't been any crickets since then in the enclosure.


And yes, oregongrown, they are white.
I've seen her spray the corners of the enclosure, but never in a solid form... so I'm just curious if Ts alternate how they defecate?


----------



## the nature boy (Oct 10, 2008)

*Picture*

Picture?

--the nature boy


----------



## Jaatzi (Oct 10, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> Picture?
> 
> --the nature boy


Both of my cameras are 300 miles away =/
(I got married earlier this year and moved, and forgot to bring them, so they're still at my mom's house lol)


----------



## crpy (Oct 10, 2008)

Jaatzi said:


> Both of my cameras are 300 miles away =/
> (I got married earlier this year and moved, and forgot to bring them, so they're still at my mom's house lol)


huh, I thought cameras came in handy with newly weds lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jaatzi (Oct 10, 2008)

crpy said:


> huh, I thought cameras came in handy with newly weds lol


Like I said, I forgot them lol


----------



## crpy (Oct 10, 2008)

Jaatzi said:


> Like I said, I forgot them lol


........heh heh


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Oct 10, 2008)

Imagine what the T thinks as you are cleaning the poo.  

 "what an idiot"  

or 

"come on....... just a little closer"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jaatzi (Oct 10, 2008)

brachy.P said:


> Imagine what the T thinks as you are cleaning the poo.
> 
> "what an idiot"
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that whenever I do any work on my T's enclosure, or handle it, it thinks "Not you again...."


----------



## ornamentalist (Oct 6, 2010)

i see my t's spray aswel, usually the pokies and the p. Irminia and usually when iv just rehoused them. My guess would be to mark their territory like a cat. It does look like tomato pips, not black with white crystalised urine like the usual poop. Go figure lol


----------



## KnightinGale (Oct 8, 2010)

My B. Smithi will occasionally poop in her water dish, and I have once or twice seen it form up into what you have described. I think it has to do with contact with the water, as any other poos in the cage are the regular consistency. Interesting. As to _why they would want to poo in water...I have wondered that myself and haven't come up with anything yet. Of course, they could wonder the same thing about us.  _


----------



## Abby (Oct 8, 2010)

My rosey also poops in her water dish every once in a while, and it does look like tiny grains of rice.


----------



## TGod (Jul 21, 2011)

Today i was quite alarmed when i looked at my T, i witnessed a drop of luquid fall from its abdomon, i just thought it must be its poop. I hope this is true and somethings not up. Can anyone give me any reasurance?


----------

